# Just got fed up of old Boudriot!



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

Yours? You should be very proud, they're miniatures in the best artistic sense - lovely!


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Shipbuilder, may want to upload pictures of your splendid models to our "Model Ships" gallery.
There, I think they would be seen by more of our members and these models deserve to be seen.

Bruce


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for comments. I made the COUNTY OF PEEBLES for my wife whose late grandfather was an AB in her in the 1880s. There are some model pictures in gallery, but they tend to get "lost" there. You can see more by clicking on Miniature Merchant Ships, below.
Bob


----------

